# Your ideal 10-20G set up for a NPT?



## tanimal (May 30, 2015)

If you could set up your ideal 10-20G tank, for low-light plants and anticipating to keep it in an area of the house with indirect sun light, what would you do?

Any specific type of tank? 
Type of filter? Tetra, Marineland, Aqueon, sponge, etc....
Favourite brand of heater? 
Lighting?
Best source for driftwood?
Best source for plants?
And any other ideas like plant types, etc....

And maybe try to pick things that a Canadian can get online access to :lol:

I might be _fishing_ for ideas for my new place I'm moving into in May/June with a much bigger living room space for a stand and tank... The internet is a large black hole of reviews and suggestions, and I would love to see some reviews other than Amazon's....


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

If you could set up your ideal 10-20G tank, for low-light plants and anticipating to keep it in an area of the house with indirect sun light, what would you do?

Oh this sounds fun 
_
Any specific type of tank?_ I prefer rimless. If we are building a dream tank, a 20long custom rimless tank.
_Type of filter?_ Tetra, Marineland, Aqueon, sponge, etc.... I like Lee's Triple Flow Corner Filters, stuffed with my own filter media of choice.
_Favourite brand of heater?_ Hydro for the win!
_Lighting?_ Low light? A finnex stingray
_Best source for driftwood?_ ebay.com
_Best source for plants_ I know there are online sources, but I get mine at the LFS, I like to see them first.


----------



## tanimal (May 30, 2015)

torileeann11 said:


> If you could set up your ideal 10-20G tank, for low-light plants and anticipating to keep it in an area of the house with indirect sun light, what would you do?
> 
> Oh this sounds fun
> _
> ...


Right?! I thought I would get more replies than just one by now for building a dream tank! haha

Thank you =D I'm already digging up some of your suggestions (I also love my current Hydor...)


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Now about my high tech dream....

Tank: 20long rimless
Filter: Lee's Triple Flow filled with Matrix, Matrix Carbon, Purigen and floss.
Heater: Hydro 100W
Lighting: Finnex Planted + 24/7
CO2: Fluval Pressurized 88g(I choose this for the simplicity, since it is my first system, but there are more cost effective options I may switch to when I am more comfortable with CO2 gas)

This is my next tank, when funds matchup. I am going to make this set up for my lady fish.


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Mannnn I just got a total steal on a finnext 24/7 planted+ for my 20 long and honestly, if I could get all my tanks a light that was that cheap Id do it cause holy heck I love it. Definitely would reccomed to anyone. the settings are nuts. We had a thuderstorm the other day so I immediately ran up and put it on the thuderstorm setting just because I could. The only thing is that the sensor needs to be near a window so it can do the cycle properly. Mine is not, BUT this is good because its on a sorority tank so if I'm not already by the tank, it makes me check on them every 3 hours during the day so I could catch things faster. so its still a win win situation for me.

+1 for finnex planted+

As for the tank,I'd want one of those Mr. aqua long tanks, like either the 6 or 12 one, preferably the 12 and I'd make an "american stream" tank with florida flagfish and darters and other things that are native to where I am. Other then that, the other ideal 10ish gallon tank I want is a california coastline saltwater tank (because Im originally from the bay area). my only snag is that getting some of the sea creatures I want for that like... is impossible because some dont exist in the pet trade, but I've seen people some how get a hold of them, so other then the catalina goby, stocking it is going to be a huge waiting game.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

IOK, keep in mind I'm newly back in the fish game, so take my suggestions with a grain of salt. I am currently building a tank in this range though and have gotten lots of suggestions. :-D



tanimal said:


> If you could set up your ideal 10-20G tank, for low-light plants and anticipating to keep it in an area of the house with indirect sun light, what would you do?
> 
> Any specific type of tank? *20 gallon long*
> Type of filter? Tetra, Marineland, Aqueon, sponge, etc....*Aquaclear Power Filter* I'm sure there are better options, but people that have them seem to love them and they're reasonably priced.
> ...


It will be interesting to see all of your answers!

ETA: I just read previous answers. Looks like my light choice is at least popular. Nice to hear since its already ordered.


----------



## tanimal (May 30, 2015)

Euro - Oooo salt water tank - yes that's my ideal too except I am not nearly smart or savvy enough for that yet. I need more experience under my belt before I invest in that. 

Rennie Sky - I've heard a lot of good things about that AquaClear filter. I probably have seen that one and the Tetra pop up the most.


And everyone likes this Finnex light! Fantastic! 


Thanks everyone, and keep it coming!


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Tanimal, the Aquaclear is adjustable but if a some over the input isn't enough, I saw the cutest way to baffle it. This person picked up a clear plastic soap dish made for the shower. It had suction cups to attach to shower wall and a few small holes to drain. She just stuck that under the output and added some pretty, flat bottom glass pebbles. Most attrective baffle I've ever seen.

I'm going to try it. I'd attach her picture, but that seems like bad form. Hopefully, I can take my own soon and share!


----------



## tanimal (May 30, 2015)

Rennie Sky said:


> Tanimal, the Aquaclear is adjustable but if a some over the input isn't enough, I saw the cutest way to baffle it. This person picked up a clear plastic soap dish made for the shower. It had suction cups to attach to shower wall and a few small holes to drain. She just stuck that under the output and added some pretty, flat bottom glass pebbles. Most attrective baffle I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm going to try it. I'd attach her picture, but that seems like bad form. Hopefully, I can take my own soon and share!


Can you link to it?? :lol:


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

If you could set up your ideal 10-20G tank, for low-light plants and anticipating to keep it in an area of the house with indirect sun light, what would you do?

This is awesome!
Any specific type of tank? I would actually go with a standard 10-20H/L tank, because I don't mind the black trim & silicone 
Type of filter? Tetra, Marineland, Aqueon, sponge, etc.... Tending on the fish, probably a sponge filter, mostly because those are literally, in my opinion, the best type of filter. If not a sponge then a Aquaclear is the next best.
Favourite brand of heater? Either Hydro or Ehiem
Lighting? Since there wouldn't be any sunlight, I would probably go with a Deep Sea Solar Max H.O. <--- Those can grow some plants :shock: 
Best source for driftwood? This store has amazing driftwood! Don't know if they ship to Canada or not though. http://stores.ebay.com/aquascapinglayoutmaterial/ 
Best source for plants? Local LFS, or aquarium club. My local LFS, and aquarium club always have some nice stuff.
And any other ideas like plant types, etc....


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I *love* "this Finnex light". I have both Stingray and FugeRay. Both are pencil thin, easy to install and bright. Plants really do thrive under them. 

As for me, if I have a 20 Long, I would get the lidless glass Aqueon 20 Long. The filter would be sponge. As for heater, it's gotta be Hydor. Hydor Theo 100w. But if I can afford it, I'd aim for a Cobalt. The substrate would be sand. Black sand, to be exact. And the plants stocking would involve Susswassertang - not tied to anything, just laying there making the sand look green. And then I want crypt pygmaea on the foreground, with a row of N. Taiwan behind it. Oh and then a couple huge Amazon Swords at the back left and right corners. I might insert one or two Anubias minima in between the N. Taiwan, though. Wait! Banana plants! I must have banana plants! Maybe behind the N. Taiwan and in front of the background swords. Their (banana plant and N. Taiwan) leaves look alike too so that's nice. For top cover there will be Anacharis narrow leaf and green Cabomba left floating. I might have a tall tower-shaped ornament just to keep the anacharis and cabomba near the surface. But if they sink anyway, then it's Moneywort, Salvinia minima and Frogbit. No duckweed. No more. 

As for stocking... I'd probably keep it simple. Just six honey gouramis (colisa chuna, not lalia) and maybe six habrosus pygmy cories if there's still room.

Edit: best source of plants, to me, is Bama Plants and JDAquatics. Unfortunately I don't think they ship to Canada  For everything else, I'm very lucky I have a super resourceful LFS. They're like a fish keeping Walmart. Whatever you need, just name it. They have it.


----------



## tanimal (May 30, 2015)

blueridge said:


> If you could set up your ideal 10-20G tank, for low-light plants and anticipating to keep it in an area of the house with indirect sun light, what would you do?
> 
> This is awesome!
> Any specific type of tank? I would actually go with a standard 10-20H/L tank, because I don't mind the black trim & silicone
> ...


Great link, thanks!


----------



## tanimal (May 30, 2015)

Olivia27 said:


> I *love* "this Finnex light". I have both Stingray and FugeRay. Both are pencil thin, easy to install and bright. Plants really do thrive under them.
> 
> As for me, if I have a 20 Long, I would get the lidless glass Aqueon 20 Long. The filter would be sponge. As for heater, it's gotta be Hydor. Hydor Theo 100w. But if I can afford it, I'd aim for a Cobalt. The substrate would be sand. Black sand, to be exact. And the plants stocking would involve Susswassertang - not tied to anything, just laying there making the sand look green. And then I want crypt pygmaea on the foreground, with a row of N. Taiwan behind it. Oh and then a couple huge Amazon Swords at the back left and right corners. I might insert one or two Anubias minima in between the N. Taiwan, though. Wait! Banana plants! I must have banana plants! Maybe behind the N. Taiwan and in front of the background swords. Their (banana plant and N. Taiwan) leaves look alike too so that's nice. For top cover there will be Anacharis narrow leaf and green Cabomba left floating. I might have a tall tower-shaped ornament just to keep the anacharis and cabomba near the surface. But if they sink anyway, then it's Moneywort, Salvinia minima and Frogbit. No duckweed. No more.
> 
> ...


A lot of this is hard to track down in Canada. Even a Finnex light I think I would have to get off eBay. It's not on Amazon.ca.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

?

I do know the OP noted that they're looking for suggestions. But there's also a "what about you?" Part to it, and that's what I wrote about. You can report my post for being ignorant if you wish. The mods will delete it.


----------



## tanimal (May 30, 2015)

Olivia27 said:


> ?
> 
> I do know the OP noted that they're looking for suggestions. But there's also a "what about you?" Part to it, and that's what I wrote about. You can report my post for being ignorant if you wish. The mods will delete it.


Oh I'm not being negative about your comment, that was a great post and introduced me to plants I didn't know about (or have seen but don't know the name of).

I'm just commenting it can be tricky in Canada to find some of the equipment available in the US, in response to you mentioning those 2 places don't ship to Canada. It's not impossible though, I just have to dig more on the Internet haha


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

I went with an oversized sponge filter plus adjustable flow power head in my 20L- it's in the living room, and the silence is golden. 

One thing to consider is what plants the FISH like. I have about 1/3 of the tank vallisneria ,and that's where they spend most of their time. Stem plants and swords in the tank don't interest them.

Also. I opted for swords that stay small as don't take over. Indian red sword and parviflorus. It's hard to remove plants that outgrow the tank from an npt.


----------



## tanimal (May 30, 2015)

MadtownD said:


> I went with an oversized sponge filter plus adjustable flow power head in my 20L- it's in the living room, and the silence is golden.
> 
> One thing to consider is what plants the FISH like. I have about 1/3 of the tank vallisneria ,and that's where they spend most of their time. Stem plants and swords in the tank don't interest them.
> 
> Also. I opted for swords that stay small as don't take over. Indian red sword and parviflorus. It's hard to remove plants that outgrow the tank from an npt.


Thanks! I'm not well versed in plants, as I only have a couple anubias and a Java fern in my tall 5G right now. It's great getting all these lists of plant types


----------

